
Series of Monumental OpSec Mistakes Led to AlphaBay's Demise - campuscodi
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/series-of-monumental-opsec-mistakes-led-to-alphabays-demise/
======
nodesocket
I just finished the great audible book "American Kingpin: The Epic Hunt For
The Criminal Mastermind Behind The Silk Road". Ultimately Ross Ulbricht was
extremely careful and paranoid. What got him was a very old forum post
announcing the Silk Road when he launched it. Even though he deleted the post,
it was still in the forums database (soft delete), and Ross used his personal
gmail address rossulbricht@gmail.com. Oops!

Seems like the AlphaBay founder was nowhere near as careful and technically
proficient in OpsSec and DevOps as Ross. Arrogance. Running a darknet site is
like gambling. Eventually the house wins. You'll make a mistake.

------
matt_wulfeck
> _... included the AlphaBay admin 's personal email address in the message
> header. That email address was "pimp_alex_91@hotmail.com_

Yep that'll do it. To save you the click there was no clever technology used
to pop this site, just a personal email belonging to a service friendly to law
enforcement.

